# [SOLVED] Problems with Belkin router



## Beonaam (Nov 22, 2008)

I've just recently been having problems with my router. It was working in fine conditions with no problems, but then I messed something up in the settings while playing around and now it won't broadcast a wireless signal. 

I've tried unplugging everything and following the instructions and using the CD it came with, but when it searches for a connection, it can't detect one. Is there any way to reset it to factory defaults so it will work again?

The model number is F5D8233-4v3 in case that's needed.

Also, I think it has something to do with the security settings I placed on it. The instructions say to make sure the "wired" and "router" icons are lit up on the router and they are. Those, along with the security icon are the only ones lit, however.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Belkin router*

push the button in on the back with a ballpoint for about 20 secs to do a factory reset
have you checked wireless is enabled
disabled the security setting while you sort it out


----------



## Beonaam (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Belkin router*

The factory reset worked. I tried it before, but I guess I didn't hold it long enough.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Problems with Belkin router*

glad you have it sorted


----------

